# Can goats kid early?



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I have a doe whose ligaments are completely gone, and udder full but not strutted. But she isn't due till February 9th. Can they go that early?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

This early would produce very premature kids that would not survive, yes they can deliver early or miscarry from the result of a defective fetus or any trauma from a fall or hard butt from another goat.

I've had a doe who would deliver healthy kids "early"...her last delivery was with triplets on day 142 but thats the earliest I've ever had a doe go.


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

As liz said its very risky going this early. Can you seperate her if she isn't already, without stressing her? Are you certain ondue date? If you think she's actually close I would try to keep her quiet and see if you can keep the kid in. Has she shown any other signs of labor?


----------



## rosti (Feb 1, 2011)

I don't have anywhere else to put her. No I am not certain on the due date. The person we got her from said February 9th. And no she isn't showing any other sign of labor. Should I just keep an eye or her and not worry about it since I don't know for certain her due date?


----------



## dobe627 (Oct 16, 2007)

Yes definitely keep an eye on her. Hoping that their dates were a little off and she has a healthy kidding. Is this your first kidding? If so do you know what other signs to look for? If at this point she is acting normal I wouldn't worry to much. Just check her often


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

I had a doe last year that lost her ligs about 3.5 weeks before kidding, so that isn't the best to judge by. Also, the earliest I have had a doe go was on day 140.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree ...too early.. isn't good....


----------

